# Nadpraží - pomoc



## Alinda

dobrý den!  
prosim o pomoc: jak prlozit vetev " nadprazi budou vyneseny...". Vubec netusim, co "nadprazi" znameno, je to slovo pouzite ve stavebnictvi...

Dekuji 

Alinda


----------



## Cautus

Nadpraží je konstrukce uzavírající otvor v horní části. Tvoří ji nosná konstrukce, která přenáší zatížení z přilehlých částí stropů a zdiva do stěn, sloupů nebo pilířů. Nosnou konstrukci nadpraží tvoří klenby nebo překlady.
_Zdroj: web stavebnikomunita_
Cautus


----------



## Cautus

Alinda said:


> " nadprazi budou vyneseny..."



Pokud uvedete celou větu, mohu se pokusit pomoci i s překladem.
Cautus


----------



## Alinda

Moc Vám děkuji, je to náročné.
“Nadpraží rozšiřovaných otvorů a klenby uložené na vnitřní příčné stěny budou vyneseny překlady z ocelových nosníků.”


----------



## Cautus

*Zní to dobře a logicky.*
Rozumím tomu tak, že otvory, které budou rozšířeny, a klenby, které jsou na vnitřní příčné stěně, překlene ocelový překlad.
Cautus


----------



## Alinda

Mockrát děkuji!


----------



## Alinda

Jeste jeden dotaz prosim... jaky je rozdil mezi "ubourani" a "vybourani"?
"Kompletní ubourání výtahové šachty ve dvoře, vybourání vnitřního schodiště"


----------



## Cautus

(upravedno/edited)
Dobrý den Alindo,
pokusím se uvést spíše příklady, než stavební problematiku sám vysvětlit.

*Ubourat* - bouráním odstranit (část něčeho), zčásti zbourat;
_(zdroj: prirucka.ujc.cas.cz)_

Jednou z možných variant zachování stávající budovy havířovského nádraží je minimalizování nepotřebných (dnes prázdných) prostor. Uvažuje se tedy o *ubourání architektonicky bezcenného východního křídla*, kde byl umístěn stravovací provoz (restaurace, buffet) a železničářské ubytovny v západním křídle.
_(zdroj: dularchitektury.cz)_

*Vybourat* -
1. bouráním odstranit, zbourat: vybourat příčku mezi pokoji
2. bouráním vytvořit (otvor): vybourat okno
_(zdroj: prirucka.ujc.cas.cz)

S přáním hezkého dne, Cautus_


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Cautus se v dané problematice vyzná určitě líp než já, a jeho vysvětlení nechci v ničem pochybovat. *V daném kontextu* bych ale přesný rozdíl mezi slovesy "vybourat" a "ubourat" neřešil. V obou případech musí dotyčné objekty pryč. Osobně bych použil "complete demolition of the lift shaft ... and removal of the internal staircase".


----------



## Cautus

Enquiring Mind said:


> Cautus se v dané problematice vyzná určitě líp než já


Rád bych, příteli, rád bych, ale žargon architektů je nevyzpytatelný.
Svou odpověď jsem editoval v době, kdy jste psal tu svou, a editací jsem odpověď omezil pouze na citaci zdrojů.


----------



## Pavlous

Alinda said:


> Jeste jeden dotaz prosim... jaky je rozdil mezi "ubourani" a "vybourani"?
> "Kompletní ubourání výtahové šachty ve dvoře, vybourání vnitřního schodiště"


Pokud jde o ubourání, tak bych nečekal, že jde o kompletní činnost. Důvod je, že když něco *ubouráváme*, tak pouze část a ne komplet.
Možná je to pouze o názoru, ale slovo *kompletní*, podle mého, jde proti smyslu slovesa ubourat.

Provést kompletně ubourání výtahové šachty  = Činnost (Ubourávání) proběhla kompletně.
Provést kompletní ubourání výtahové šachty   = Činnost je kompletní, ale něco ubourat je vždy nekompletní, protože neubouráváme celek, ale jen jeho část.

Např. Upíjíme víno. Nepijeme ho kompletně, ale pouze část. Ujídáme někomu z talíře, ale nejíme mu celé jídlo 
Snad Vám to dává smysl  

ADD: Z věty "Kompletní ubourání výtahové šachty ve dvoře, vybourání vnitřního schodiště" bych pochopil, že část šachty, která je v prostoru dvora, tak má být odstraněna. Je to význam, který jste zamýšlel?  
Pokud nechcete věci příliš komplikovat, tak použijte sloveso zbourat a k tomu přesně ty objekty, které mají být odstraněny.


----------



## Cautus

Cautus said:


> Uvažuje se tedy o *ubourání architektonicky bezcenného východního křídla*, kde byl umístěn stravovací provoz (restaurace, buffet) a železničářské ubytovny v západním křídle.



Ve smyslu příkladu výše jde o kompletní zbourání východního křídla, ale ubourání stavby, respektive zbourání části stavby.



Alinda said:


> "Kompletní ubourání výtahové šachty ve dvoře, vybourání vnitřního schodiště"


*Kompletní ubourání výtahové šachty* = chápu ve smyslu, že výtahová šachta bude zlikvidována celá, a protože tvořila společně s dalším stavebním prvkem celek, je zde použitý výraz _ubourání_, aby autor zdůraznil skutečnost, že ostatní nejmenované stavební prvky zůstanou.



Pavlous said:


> podle mého, jde proti smyslu slovesa ubourat


Jak uvedl Pavlous,
bez kontextu jde opravdu o protimluv, ale v kontextu zbourání části celku lze výraz _ubourání_ celkem vhodně použít. Neboť ubouráváme z celku a zároveň provádíme demolici celé části celku, tedy výtahové šachty. Nakonec i výtahovou šachtu lze považovat za samostatný celek, neboť může existovat vně budovy v podobě ocelové konstrukce, a ne pouze jako prostor uvnitř stavby.


----------

